# show me your scarecrows



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

It's not the best, but it's mine


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it!!!!


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

that is simple, and simple works alot of the times...... Tith a green light shining on that it will look scary as hell


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, here's mine.









Kind of a Scarecrow, Reaper morph....... 
It's about 7'6", and he definitely intimidates the little ones.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Okay, here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice scarecrow, love the draping.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Rupertoooo has made a wonderful scarecrow, you should check out his thread. I have scarecrow envy..lol

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/90286-killer-scarecrow.html

and his pics 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/rupertoooo-albums-killer-scarecrow-2010.html


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Okay, here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that is nice! Great Job Pumpkin Butcher!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a couple of mine. I like to change their masks every year to keep it different for the kids.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are fabulous! They'll make even the adults scared!


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

The lord of my pumpkin patch for the past 2 years now...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

My partner in crime. She startled quite a few people on Halloween because she was the same size as some of the scarecrows in the next picture









The scarecrow in the foreground is your basic craft store scarecrow that should flood the market soon. I have about a dozen of them and just zip stripped a furring strip to the arms to make them stand out and threw a $1 walmart pumpkin mask on it.

















The bride and groom are made out of PVC. The heads I bought at Walmart or Biglots and have the hard plastic bottom on them that you have to unscrew to change the light. I opened up the bottom of the pumpkin and screwed it to a pvc cap and cut a slit in the cap so the power cord could be fed down the pvc body. I think I used 2" pvc.









I need to age the trenchcoat so that it doesn't look like a flasher


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

A work in progress...its my first crack at truly haunting my house...I made the head out of plaster wrap and paper mache clay...the body was made from vines that hang in the woods behind my house...it stands about 9.5' tall...










Scarecrow head lit up...










Let me know what you think...


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh--NICE!! What you did with those vines is fabulous!!


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

HellsKitchenette said:


> Oh--NICE!! What you did with those vines is fabulous!!


Thank you...it was hard for me to be out of my comfort zone...I tend to lean towards symmetry but it was fun to try and bend and twirl all the vines into that shape...


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Resurrected, very nice scarecrow, the vines are awesome makes it nice and creepy


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Resurrected, very nice scarecrow, the vines are awesome makes it nice and creepy


Thanx, he is a work in progress...he still has a way to go...I need a little bit more fill so I have some thin vines to still add to it...


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, here are the ones I made back in 2005.
View attachment 11297
View attachment 11298


View attachment 11299


Not exactly scary, but the kids liked them. I sewed everything together; pants to shirts, gloves to sleeves, and sewed the front of the shirts closed (kind of like the ultimate "onesie" lol). I left the holes by the cuffs open so I could slide the 2x2 in to hold the arms up. I cut a hole just below the neck to attach it to the pole. For the pole, 

I use a metal fencepole driven firmly into the ground, and attach a 2x2 to it using heavy duty zip ties through holes in both poles. The 2x2 crossmember bolts to the 2x2 upright. This is a great theft deterrent. Some years back, my wife convinced me to let her use a pair of my work coveralls to make a scarecrow for the front of the office where she worked. The first day up someone stole it. I chalked it up to a learning experience and since then secured all my props.

The heads are just wire frames with burlap sewn on, and I sewed all the facial features on, cut from old flannel shirts. There's a 1x2 coming out of the neck. I hang the scarecrows up, stuff them full of straw, and stick the heads in. At the end of the season, I just empty the straw out , fold them up and store them in a box. I store the heads in a bushel basket in the tool shed.

I'm doing a more serious haunt now, so I may not use these guys any more. I'd like to do a pumpkinrot-type scarecrow at some point. Either way, I'll hang onto them.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Okay, here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sooooo cool!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Killed by Death said:


> Here's a couple of mine. I like to change their masks every year to keep it different for the kids.
> 
> View attachment 11292
> 
> ...


Love that face.
And what a pretty little girl.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

pumpkinhead625-tooo cute
resurrected-love all the vines
scatterbrains-love all the scare crows.The real one looks alot like the little one lol.
Tumblindice-love the white pumpkin and the other one that scene looks great.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

TrailofTerror said:


> Those are fabulous! They'll make even the adults scared!


Thanks! I try to make everything scary/ creepy without scaring the kids away. It's a fine line us haunters tread.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Love that face.
> And what a pretty little girl.


Thank you. She's an up and coming haunter. So far she's got 3 Halloweens under her belt. I keep trying to get her to raise the scary factor with her costumes but for some reason she likes Disney and princess stuff.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

such a pretty little girl....really really makes me miss my daughter even more... :-(


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Guys, these are great, I am getting my inspirational juices flowing.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to add more sticks for the arms and maybe change the face plus add leds for eyes, but here is my scarecrow.








]


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow joiseygirl that thing is very creepy.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I store the heads in a bushel basket in the tool shed.


It's quotes like this that keep me coming back to Halloween Forum! Love it!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

a few shots of mine from 2008. He went hatless in 2009. Skull covered in glue-soaked, torn burlap with a paper mache skeleton and some straw


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

These were new for 2009. They were so simple - a framework of 2x2s, some Goodwill clothes (aged up a bit), and some raffia zip-tied to hang out of each wrist. The heads are the talking Rotten Skulls from Spirit a few years back - they never worked right, but they look good, and it felt good to get to use them for something for once. The crow's eyes light up and he caws; the bloody eyeball was made and added by us (just wire with hot glue over it, then painted).

My hint is to buy women's clothes (or at least men's size small) for scarecrows, since it seems to fit the proportions better.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Mr. Chicken, I LOOOOOOOVE the look of the burlap over the skull! I think I just might steal that idea for a new scarecrow this year!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is mine.....


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Skelly215 said:


> Mr. Chicken, I LOOOOOOOVE the look of the burlap over the skull! I think I just might steal that idea for a new scarecrow this year!


Hey, steal away! I suggest painting the skull a dark brown first so the burlap texture shows better, and use the thinnest burlap you can find


----------

